# Warcraft: The Beginning - Regisseur nimmt Fans Hoffnung auf Sequels



## Darkmoon76 (18. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Warcraft: The Beginning - Regisseur nimmt Fans Hoffnung auf Sequels* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Warcraft: The Beginning - Regisseur nimmt Fans Hoffnung auf Sequels*


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Juli 2019)

Wenn, dann wäre sowas doch wirklich nur geil, wenn es im Stile der Cinematics kommen würde, die Blizzard da immer macht. Mit echten Schauspielern, das passt irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Batze (18. Juli 2019)

Schade. Also ich fand den Film gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## maikoli (18. Juli 2019)

Komisch. Kenne keinen der den Film schlecht fand, eher im Gegenteil. Schade.


----------



## LostViking (18. Juli 2019)

Nun, der Film hat das Studio zwischen 15 und 40 Millionen Dollar gekostet...


----------



## Batze (18. Juli 2019)

LostViking schrieb:


> Nun, der Film hat das Studio zwischen 15 und 40 Millionen Dollar gekostet...



Und über 400 an der Kinokasse gemacht.


----------



## ZAM (18. Juli 2019)

LostViking schrieb:


> Nun, der Film hat das Studio zwischen 15 und 40 Millionen Dollar gekostet...



Puh, also der Film hat laut boxofficemojo eher 160 Millionen gekostet und das ohne Marketing-Budget, ist in den USA gefloppt und hat nur dank China 434 Millionen eingespielt.

Aber ich mochte den Film und hätte gern mehr gesehen. Und ja, wie Shadow auch sagt, ein Film im Stil der Cinematics wäre noch besser. ^^ .. oder gleich eine Serie.


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. Juli 2019)

maikoli schrieb:


> Komisch. Kenne keinen der den Film schlecht fand



*hand heb*


----------



## McDrake (18. Juli 2019)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> *hand heb*



Hoëcker, Sie sind raus!

Der Film war ok.
Zumindest mal was anderes.
Aber da man sich zwangsläufig mit HdR messen musste, natürlich nicht sooo toll gemacht.

Wie schnitten eigentlich die HdR-Filme in Asien ab?


----------



## ZAM (18. Juli 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wie schnitten eigentlich die HdR-Filme in Asien ab?


In China kaum nennenswert, in Japan zwischen 10-16% der Gesamteinnahmen.

Warcraft spielte in China 213 der 434 Millionen ein. ^^


----------



## Batze (18. Juli 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Aber da man sich zwangsläufig mit HdR messen musste, natürlich nicht sooo toll gemacht.


Eher weniger, sondern viel mehr waren die Erwartungen der WoW Community viel zu hoch.


----------



## LostViking (19. Juli 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Und über 400 an der Kinokasse gemacht.



Tut mir leid ich hab es blöd formuliert: Am Ende, nach Produktionskosten und Kinokasse, hat es das Studio zwischen 15 und 40 Millionen gekostet ^^"


----------



## Worrel (19. Juli 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Eher weniger, sondern viel mehr waren die Erwartungen der WoW Community viel zu hoch.


Dumme Frage, aber wie können die Erwartungen dabei zu hoch sein? Ich meine, Blizzard hat ja wohl genug Geld zur Hand, daß es daran nicht liegen kann. Diverse Filmtechniken beherrschen sie auch - siehe den Blick für wichtige Momente in der Geschichte, was sie mit den "Warlords" Kurzfilmen gezeigt haben und Kamera Einstellungen, was sie in allen ihren Cinematics beweisen - zudem haben sie quasi schon eine fertige Geschichte, bei der das größte Problem ist: "Wo fange ich an?"

Und das nächste Problem ist, daß fast alle Darsteller wirken, als wäre das das Abschlußprojekt des ersten Semesters an der Filmschule. Besonders der Hauptdarsteller der Menschen glänzt mit gefühlt *einem ganzen *Gesichtsaudruck für jede Nahaufnahme.

Dann die Einleitung: Da sehe ich dann 2 Orcs, die sich über iirc ihre Familienplanung unterhalten - warum sollte mich das jetzt als Einstieg interessieren? Wäre es nicht wesentlich sinnvoller, den Hintergrund der Welt von Warcraft zu erläutern?

Und da gibt es dann das nächste Problem: Man müßte a) die Orcs und b) die Menschen vorstellen. Wie kam es zu der Allianz? Wer gehört dazu? Wie leben die Clans? Wie vertragen sie sich untereinander?

Ich hätte es ideal gefunden, wenn es *zwei* Filme gegeben hätte: Einen, der die Orcs vorstellt und einen, der die Menschen vorstellt. Und am Ende beider Filme wird das dunkle Portal geöffnet. Weitere Filme wären danach deutlich gleicher, würden aber trotzdem die jeweilige Geschichte aus der Sicht der Horde bzw Menschen erzählen.

Das, was als _Beginning_ jetzt existiert, ist allerdings eher auf B-Movie Niveau und einer Spielschmiede wie Blizzard nicht würdig.

Vor allem, weil die ja schon bewiesen haben, daß sie im Medium Film/Cinematics deutlich Besseres leisten können.


----------



## Chroom (19. Juli 2019)

Die Cinematics in Diablo 3 waren auch auch geil. Für mich halt.


----------



## Cobar (19. Juli 2019)

Ich fand den Film auch nicht so schlecht und hätte gerne noch weitere Teile dazu gesehen.
Man hätte zum Beispiel auch extrem gut die Geschichte von Varian Wrynn zu seiner Zeit als Lo'Gosh erzählen können, die es auch als Comic gibt.
Da hätte man auch viele Orks gesehen und noch einige andere Rassen wie die Elfen und hätte noch dazu eine actionreiche Geschichte über den späteren König von Stormwinfd gehabt, was die Allianz dann auch gleich noch gut eingeführt hätte.
Man hätte nicht einmal Vorwissen zur Horde gebraucht, also eigentlich ein super Einstieg ins Warcraft Universum, das man dann noch sehr gut hätte erweitern können in späteren Filmen, die auf die Zeit danach eingehen.

Wobei mich der Fokus auf die Horde auch schon bei WoW etwas stört. Man merkt einfach, wer die favorisierte Partei bei Blizzard ist und wer dadurch natürlich viel mehr Story bekommt... :-/


----------



## fud1974 (29. August 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und das nächste Problem ist, daß fast alle Darsteller wirken, als wäre das das Abschlußprojekt des ersten Semesters an der Filmschule. Besonders der Hauptdarsteller der Menschen glänzt mit gefühlt *einem ganzen *Gesichtsaudruck für jede Nahaufnahme..



Also bitte. Das ist Travis Fimmel. Für ein ehemaliges Model hat der eine überraschende Bandbreite an Gesichtsausdrücken   Siehe auch in der Serie "Vikings" als Ragnar Lohtbrock.

WER nur einen Gesichtsausdruck hat, ist Daniel Craig. Dafür den einen aber perfekt. Hat ihm auch nicht geschadet. 

EDIT: Oh Shit, der Thread war ja schon halbtot, sorry fürs "nekro-en"


----------



## Spiritogre (29. August 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> In China kaum nennenswert, in Japan zwischen 10-16% der Gesamteinnahmen.
> 
> Warcraft spielte in China 213 der 434 Millionen ein. ^^



Kann man aber glaube ich schlecht vergleichen, da das ja durchaus noch andere Zeiten waren. 

Inzwischen ist aber ja die Hälfte der Hollywood-Filme chinesisch finanziert / produziert.


----------



## Worrel (29. August 2019)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Also bitte. Das ist Travis Fimmel. Für ein ehemaliges Model hat der eine überraschende Bandbreite an Gesichtsausdrücken


Für einen ehemaligen Spielcasino Betreiber hat Trump recht intelligente Ideen, wie man als Präsident der USA agieren sollte.


----------



## MrFob (29. August 2019)

Also, da der Thread eh wiederbelebt wurde gebe ich jetzt auch noch schnell meinen Senf dazu :

Ich fand den Film auch wesentlich besser als er immer dargestellt wurde. Er wusste halt genau was er sein wollte und hat das durchgezogen. Ich haette auch gerne eine Fortsetzung gesehen.

Muss Shadow_Man aber zustimmen. Ein Film komplett in Blizzard style cinematic animation waree cht noch cooler gewesen. Davon sollte es mMn so langsam eh mal mehr geben. Soooo teuer kann das doch auch nicht mehr zu produzieren sein. Ueber die Zeiten eines Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within sind wir ja doch wohl hoffentlich hinaus (den Film fand ich uebrigens richtig gut, auch als nicht FF Fan, war toll gemacht).

Und so einem CGI Schauspieler kann man zur Not auch nach dem MoCap noch mehrere Gesichtsausdruecke verpassen.


----------

